# IP.Board Communities: Access IBSgroup.org forums



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*IP.Board Communities*Access IBSgroup.org forums














View in iTunesPrice: FreeCategory: Social NetworkingUpdated: 24 September 2010Current Version: 1.0.11.0.1Size: 0.4 MBLanguage: EnglishDeveloper: Invision Power Services, Inc© 2010 Invision Power Services, Inc.Rated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch and iPad. Requires iOS 3.2 or later.*Description*Visitors and Members can have quick access to the IBSgroup Forums without having to use a browser.The app allows Members to also update their status within the community, as well as Twitter & Facebook - all at once.The app displays forums using our mobile skin - specially designed for mobile devices - so you can see content quickly and easily.After installing the application select Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBSgroup forums) from Directory->Health and Wellness


----------

